# Can you serve in the Military reserves and police reserves?



## Joe513 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi my name is Joe.. I'm interested in doing something Law Enforcement related.. I'm about to be 21 and i've wanted to join the military reserves for a couple years but I wanted to wait until i was a little older to make sure its what i want. I'm interested in becoming a police officer and i think being in the Police reserves would be a good way to see if its for me. Right now i'm in construction, doing carpentry and masonry, i enjoy it the money isn't there like it used to be.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

Yes, you can do both.


----------



## countymountie (Oct 20, 2013)

You can do anything and serve in the military reserve (generally speaking). There is legislature protecting your privilege to do so. I'd recommend enlisting military police/security forces/master at arms, as some states will accept this as police training. Mass, unfortunately, does not, but if you decided the cop life was the life for you and decided to seek a job out of state, it would preclude the need for another 600 hours of unnecessary training AND make you a more valuable hire for the department in question ($$$ they wouldn't have to pay to put you through an academy and wait 5 months to put you on the road).


----------

